
Are Prepared Foods Making Us Fat? - robg
http://food.theatlantic.com/nutrition/are-prepared-foods-making-us-fat-1.php
======
mgreenbe
Having slowly switched to a (nearly) completely DIY diet over the past six
years, I've lost about 25 or 30 pounds, though I have a small frame (5'10")
and was never particularly heavy to begin with (170lb or so down to 145lb).
Food you make yourself certainly _tastes_ better---most prepared food I've
tried has been full of rancid oils and musty, stale flavors.

Nevertheless, I'm hesitant to blame prepared foods as a genre. I think the
real problem is a lack of consciousness, where people habitually overeat rich
foods. Some of my coworkers have sizable portions of meat and cheese at nearly
every meal---I don't know how they do it!

